
Ask HN: What app/system do you use for saving notes? - methochris
I&#x27;m making a note-keeping web application and am looking to do a bit of idea validation. I&#x27;d really appreciate if everyone that read this could answer any or all of these questions:<p>A) Do you have a system for saving information to reference later?<p>B) What is your currently preferred app&#x2F;system&#x2F;setup for doing so?<p>C) What is one thing that bothers you about your current system you wish was done differently?<p>I&#x27;d love if you could give an up-vote and maybe get this to the front-page for maximum exposure. Thanks!
======
melling
I use Apple Notes because it’s free and always on my devices. Used EverNote in
the past but then they started charging. I bought an iOS app but they went to
a subscription fee.

Personally, I’d prefer a Markdown with Github integration. I moved some of my
notes to Github in .org or .md format:

[https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes](https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes)

[https://github.com/melling/LanguageLearning](https://github.com/melling/LanguageLearning)

Save your notes to Github and use Markdown so people don’t feel locked in.

------
matchmike1313
A) I typically use Apple notes.

B) Built-in

C) Actually I would love something that could format various languages of code
too but also by cross device

